# Liberty needs your prayers..



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Liberty is not well...Last week she started becoming a very picky eater. I didn't think anything of it until she start turning her nose anything I put in front of her. I thought at first maybe she is stressed out because of our upcoming move. In the last couple of weeks we have sold a lot of our furniture and I started prepping for the movers. At that point is when she really started turning down food. She is drinking plenty of water and has had energy. The movers came the other day I took the rest of our things. We still have a few things so we are able to stay until the weekend. Anyway I called the vet and took her in Wednesday, because I would say she probably would eat a quarter size amount of food a day for the last couple of days and is vomiting yellow bile. The vet said it could be stress but it also could be the early signs of kidney failure or diabetes. So to be safe I had him do the blood/urine work on her which I should have the results tomorrow. He also gave her a shot for the nausea which seemed to help but she still is not eating. I have tried all kinds of food just get her to eat but she won't. I can see it in her eyes my girl is not well and is starting to show signs of loosing energy. I'll be calling our vet soon to update him on her condition, I'm pretty sure it's time to get an IV in her. If you have any suggestion please let me know and please say prayers for Liberty.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Mary, i'm so sorry to hear about Liberty and will keep her in my prayers. I hope it's just the stress of the move. Please keep us updated. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

It's good the vet has seen her, when mine get picky & puny, my vet says to rest their tummy, not feed them, and to give a Pepcid.

Do you have any Gatorade, oe sport type drinks? How about Nutrical? Or even glucose tabs or liquids for humans with diabetes? The glucose tabs are HUGE, would need to be smashed.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh hon i have no suggestions but im hoping shes just a bit stressedand overwhelmed.. i will b praying for liberty n pls keep us posted.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh Mary, i'm so sorry to hear about Liberty and will keep her in my prayers. I hope it's just the stress of the move. Please keep us updated. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


Thanks Deb I'll be sure to keep you updated.



spookiesmom said:


> It's good the vet has seen her, when mine get picky & puny, my vet says to rest their tummy, not feed them, and to give a Pepcid.
> 
> 
> Do you have any Gatorade, oe sport type drinks? How about Nutrical? Or even glucose tabs or liquids for humans with diabetes? The glucose tabs are HUGE, would need to be smashed.


I don't have any of those things on had but I could get them. I just tried to feed her but she still won't eat. I even put chicken broth in a bowl but she didn't want that either. But yet she was just jumped up on the back of the sofa and is barking. 




uniquelovdolce said:


> oh hon i have no suggestions but im hoping shes just a bit stressedand overwhelmed.. i will b praying for liberty n pls keep us posted.


 Thank you Liza sure wish they could tell us what's going on with them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - I'm so sorry to hear this. Talk about stress -- I hope that Liberty will be alright. I feel like it might be from the stress but it's good you're getting tests done. I'm praying that Liberty will be okay. Please keep us posted. When are you supposed to leave?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It does sound like stress but what a good mom you are gettin all those tests done just to make sure! Please keep us updated - maybe Liberty is just telling you that she wants to spend the next few nights in a comfy hotel


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Mary - I'm so sorry to hear this. Talk about stress -- I hope that Liberty will be alright. I feel like it might be from the stress but it's good you're getting tests done. I'm praying that Liberty will be okay. Please keep us posted. When are you supposed to leave?


We don't fly out until the morning of the 22nd. We are moving in with our friends this Sunday. Today was my final day at work so hopefully having me around will help her. 



Hunter's Mom said:


> It does sound like stress but what a good mom you are gettin all those tests done just to make sure! Please keep us updated - maybe Liberty is just telling you that she wants to spend the next few nights in a comfy hotel


Yes I'm glad I had the test I rather be safe then sorry.. As for the comfy hotel it's going to be my friend house across the street.:blush: But the positive side is they bought some of my furntiure so they will feel some what at home.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Mary, I'm so sorry! I know how bad it is when one of these babies doesn't feel good. I hope she's doing better and you get good test results. Keep us updated!!
I'll be thinking about you and Liberty and saying a prayer.
hugs!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

njdrake said:


> Oh Mary, I'm so sorry! I know how bad it is when one of these babies doesn't feel good. I hope she's doing better and you get good test results. Keep us updated!!
> I'll be thinking about you and Liberty and saying a prayer.
> hugs!


Thanks Jane she has done this before but not this long.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette did something similar-- wouldn't eat at all, obviously feeling poorly and throwing up yellow, but just for a day-- but at 2-1/2 pounds, of course I was really upset and concerned. I finally thought to give Cozette Pepto-Bismol. I knew it could reduce inflammation and the acid stomach feeling and my vet had previously recommended it. Honestly, within half an hour she wanted to eat. So while your fluff's issue may be completely different, you may want to ask about trying the Pepto. 

I will definitely keep this in my prayers!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Cozette did something similar-- wouldn't eat at all, obviously feeling poorly and throwing up yellow, but just for a day-- but at 2-1/2 pounds, of course I was really upset and concerned. I finally thought to give Cozette Pepto-Bismol. I knew it could reduce inflammation and the acid stomach feeling and my vet had previously recommended it. Honestly, within half an hour she wanted to eat. So while your fluff's issue may be completely different, you may want to ask about trying the Pepto.
> 
> I will definitely keep this in my prayers!


Jackie, thanks for the advice I will ask the vet in the morning. Libby usually is little over 8lbs but has already lost a pound.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww Mary. My heart and prayers are with you and beautiful Liberty.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Sending tons of good vibes your way!! I hope it is just a stress issue!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mary, it is good you are not flying out until the 22nd---you will hopefully have time to get her back on her feet before she flies! 
I would with hold food until the results are in---give the tummy a rest. Force fluids if need be as that is crucial. It is amazing how long dogs can go with little to no food if they are getting water. Now if they were tiny I would not say exactly that but at 8 pounds you have a bit of flexibility. Losing one pound already seems a bit much for stress, but I am not a vet---so hopefully today you will know more.
'Sending up prayers for knowledge, wisdom and good care for Libby---sweet baby.
:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

KAG said:


> Aww Mary. My heart and prayers are with you and beautiful Liberty.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


Thanks Kerry..Liberty really needs prayers she still hasn't eaten.



nekkidfish said:


> Sending tons of good vibes your way!! I hope it is just a stress issue!!
> 
> Big HUGz! Jules


Thank you Jules.



edelweiss said:


> Mary, it is good you are not flying out until the 22nd---you will hopefully have time to get her back on her feet before she flies!
> I would with hold food until the results are in---give the tummy a rest. Force fluids if need be as that is crucial. It is amazing how long dogs can go with little to no food if they are getting water. Now if they were tiny I would not say exactly that but at 8 pounds you have a bit of flexibility. Losing one pound already seems a bit much for stress, but I am not a vet---so hopefully today you will know more.
> 'Sending up prayers for knowledge, wisdom and good care for Libby---sweet baby.
> :wub:


Sandi thanks for your prayers..she is drinking a lot of water but still no food.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hon , are u seeing the vet today ? im praying for ur baby


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I will be taking Libby to the vet as soon as they open. She still has not eaten anything but is still drinking plenty of water. She is starting to have the chills so I wrapped in a blanket next to me. Please continue to pray for her.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...I hope she starts feeing better soon. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Mary-I'm so sorry about Liberty. I will pray for her and you. You're a good mom and it looks like you and your vet are on top of things. I hope she feels better, soon.:grouphug:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Mary, I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor baby, I hope it's stress and nothing more serious. Such a worry, good luck at the vet today. Sending you both hugs. Have a safe move, too!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, Mary I am so sorry to hear Liberty isnt feeling well. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers and hope that she gets better soon! Please keep us updated on what your vet says.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear poor Liberty isn't well. I hope it is just a bug or something she ate and perks up soon :grouphug: it is hard for us when our babies are sick.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I just returned from the vet...I have to say I'm devastated..Liberty has been hospitalized for chronic kidney failure...She will be staying in the hospital for the next 3-4 days until her levels are somewhat normal and is eating. I just pray her levels change. I can't loose her right now. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Sweet Mary, I am so, so sorry! I have to admit that I was concerned when I heard Libby had lost a pound. That just seemed too much to be stress related so quickly. 
I am certain Deb can help you w/information. It sounds like you have a good vet who is on top of things.
I will keep you on top of my prayer list---along w/a couple of urgents! God knows exactly where you are----at least we have a diagnosis!
Sending you love.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I am praying.rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no......but Dex's levels came up and he was having a real problem too!! Will say prayers for Liberty!!!:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Mary i am so sorry to hear that it's worse than what we thought. I'll be saying prayers for sweet Liberty and also for you! :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh man  im so sorry mary , good thing is shes in the hospital and they will keep an eye on her and give her the needed care. i will definitely be praying .. look at our lil trooper dex his levels got better , we have to be positive . hugs!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mary, I'm thinking of you and Liberty during this stressful time. My prayers are with her.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!!!! I will be praying for her safe recovery rayer: rayer: we seem to have had a lot of really sick babies lately


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mary, I'm thinking of little Libby and you. I hope she's getting better at the vet's.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you all for you kind words..I will be visiting Libby this evening, hopefully they will have some positive news. I can't believe this is happening, I just let my beloved Reginald go to the bridge, I can't loose another so soon. Even though Libby is nine, she has only been a member of our family since July. She is a true joy and seems like she has always been with us.


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that Liberty is not well. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

mary-anderson said:


> Thank you all for you kind words..I will be visiting Libby this evening, hopefully they will have some positive news. I can't believe this is happening, I just let my beloved Reginald go to the bridge, I can't loose another so soon. Even though Libby is nine, she has only been a member of our family since July. She is a true joy and seems like she has always been with us.


 
Mary when you visit Libby please give her a hug and kiss for me. I know exactly what your going through at the moment and how you feel as i'm going through health issues with Molly so soon after losing Gus. You and Libby are in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> I just returned from the vet...I have to say I'm devastated..Liberty has been hospitalized for chronic kidney failure...She will be staying in the hospital for the next 3-4 days until her levels are somewhat normal and is eating. I just pray her levels change. I can't loose her right now. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh I'm so sorry to hear this. I pray everything will be okay. This stress added to the stress of moving is awful.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no I'm just reading this post.I hope Libby is doing better today. I will say prayers for her.:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mary I haven't been on sm much I have been so busy but I saw your thread and have been praying for Liberty. I just want to cry with you right now, we just need to keep praying. I love you my friend


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am hoping and praying all is well with Liberty. I have found yellow bile a handful of times as well in Vanilla's bed. I worry all the time. These little fluffs are like angels.:grouphug:Jenna


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no! I am so devastated for you!!! :crying: Does the Vet have any idea why she is in renal failure??  

I will definitely pray for little Libby.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for a complete recovery for Libby!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

No...not Libby too...oh dear sweet Mary, I am so sorry to hear this...how heartbreaking. I am praying the levels come back up...this is not what you needed, especially now. Bless your heart...:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking in to see if anything has changed Mary. I know you are in a different time zone---so am praying while you sleep. Let us know. Hugs!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

still praying for libby hopefully god heals her lil body n she feels better


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I went to see Liberty last night..she still looks very bad to me. I can tell in her eyes she just not well. On a positve note the vet hospital vet called after she reviewed the blood work that was faxed and thought her levels are managable.:chili: I just pray her kidney repsonds. The vet will most likely call me after she does her rounds and i will be sure to update everyone on Liberty's condition. Please continue to pray for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

'Gottcha' covered Mary---we will be here waiting for (good, hopefully) news! Hang in there! There is always time to panic. . . later. . . make that, MUCH later.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok Mary....we will be here for you...I hope and pray things get better and better...love to you and Liberty from me and Rocky.:wub::wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that! This must be a very stressful time for you. I had a lahsa apso before Bibu and he had the same problem. However, his levels were manageable too and he ended up coming out just fine! He was about 5 years old when this happened and he lived with us until he was 17! I hope this can be of comfort for you. Bibu and I will keep Liberty in our prayers!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm continuing my prayers for Libby, please update when you can.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Mary I am so sorry to read this thread. My heart is breaking for you. Dear little Liberty, I'm so sorry she feels bad. I sure will keep her in my prayers. I hope she feels better soon and her levels come up. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I just returned from visiting Liberty. She still hasn't eaten anything, hopefully tomorrow she will. They said they took her off the neusea medicine but then she vomited. She does still have energy which is a good thing, but it's her eyes that are bothering me. She has really dark circles around her eyes. 

Of course this is the last weekend in our house which we are trying to get in order. Then I tried calling my mother this morning and no answer. She just had surgery several weeks ago for colon cancer which thank God were able to get it all. During that period they also told her she needed to have her aortic valve replaced but the doctors wanted her to get stronger from her surgery. Well this morning she had a minor heart attack and is back in the hospital. Could you please pray for both Liberty and my Mother.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Mary I hope liberty gets better fast! I know she will. Have faith and we will all pray for her to come healthy and happy


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Mary, I cannot believe this is all happening especially right now with the move. Where does your mother live? How old is she? I was told that I have calcium in my aortic valve. It's an operation where they put a pig or cow's valve in to replace the valve. My sister in law's twin brother had it done when he was quite young and he's been fine.
Thank goodness they got all the cancer out...but your poor Mom having to go through another surgery so soon after the first one. Bless her heart. I hope things get straightened out, Liberty gets better and your Mom gets well too...I will pray for all.
And you dear Mary...please remember to take care of yourself too. Give Liberty a kiss and hugs from me and Rocky.:grouphug:



mary-anderson said:


> I just returned from visiting Liberty. She still hasn't eaten anything, hopefully tomorrow she will. They said they took her off the neusea medicine but then she vomited. She does still have energy which is a good thing, but it's her eyes that are bothering me. She has really dark circles around her eyes.
> 
> Of course this is the last weekend in our house which we are trying to get in order. Then I tried calling my mother this morning and no answer. She just had surgery several weeks ago for colon cancer which thank God were able to get it all. During that period they also told her she needed to have her aortic valve replaced but the doctors wanted her to get stronger from her surgery. Well this morning she had a minor heart attack and is back in the hospital. Could you please pray for both Liberty and my Mother.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - I'm so sorry for all that's going on in your life right now. As if moving stress wasn't tough enough to have Liberty having health problems and now your mom. I'm sending prayers to her. My mom had a heart attack at age 83 and needed a valve replacement. It saved her life. Please keep us informed.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

So sorry for all you're going through right now....may God be with you.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Mary, I'm so sorry to hear about this. I will send positive thoughts your way, please take good care :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Mary, Sorry I'm late in replying.
I am so sorry you have so many serious concerns in your life right now! Prayers are on the way that all will soon be resolved with good outcomes!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well Mary, look at it this way. . ."things have got to get better!" My mom was known to say "when it rains, it pours." I hope you can get out of the downpour soon and that in the mean time you know that many are concerned and praying for you and yours.
I am praying for strength for you especially in this next week. Also that Libby will be ready to travel. 
Keep us posted, please.
hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mary I'm so sorry to hear all of this. I hope Libby is feeling a bit better today. On the positive side, I'm glad they got all of your mom's cancer. My mom had a similar cancer surgery 4 years ago, during her recovery, she had a minor heart attack and they realized that her aortic valve needed to be replaced as well. She had the surgery in May 2007 (at age 83 - cow's valve I believe) and it went well. I am hoping and praying for similar blessings for your family.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Mary, I cannot believe this is all happening especially right now with the move. Where does your mother live? How old is she? I was told that I have calcium in my aortic valve. It's an operation where they put a pig or cow's valve in to replace the valve. My sister in law's twin brother had it done when he was quite young and he's been fine.
> Thank goodness they got all the cancer out...but your poor Mom having to go through another surgery so soon after the first one. Bless her heart. I hope things get straightened out, Liberty gets better and your Mom gets well too...I will pray for all.
> And you dear Mary...please remember to take care of yourself too. Give Liberty a kiss and hugs from me and Rocky.:grouphug:


Diane, Thank you for your kind words. My mom lives in Pennsylavania and is 75. I will gladly give Libby kiss and hugs for you and Rocky.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I have to thank you all for your support, I really don't know what I would do with out all my wonderful SM friends. I talked to the vet last night, she said Libby still has not eaten. If she doesn't eat today they are going to try to syringe the food and see if she can keep it down. They also will redo her blood work to see if her levels have returned to normal. If they have she will come home this evening to see if she'll eat at home. If her levels are not back she has to stay and they have to increase her fluiids.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Was checking in hoping things were better  One thing going badly wrong is enough, so sorry to hear about your Mum too. In hospital they seem to be able to deal with the aortic stenosis, sounds like she was caught in time. My father in law was just in hospital for the same thing. If he was young enough he would get a valve replacement but as he is 93 they are just leaving him alone.  he feels a bit like a timebomb. It is hard because apart from his knees he is in excellent health.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary and Maureen - there are meds that work for some people who have very leaky valves. And they work really well for some people. My mom was on them for a year after her heart attack and they never really worked for her so she, at the age of 83, opted for surgery. She ended up needing triple bypass as well :w00t: but got another 7 years out of her life and 7 years of seeing her grandchildren grow up and really know her, so it was a blessing. She just went in with a very positive outlook and kept saying, "I'll be fine" and she was. Thinking of both of you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Mary I'm so sorry about your Mom. I didn't know about the cancer surgery too. I sure wish Libby would eat. My Mom always said God never gives you more than you can handle. Sometimes I questioned that. You may be able to handle it because what choice do you have but that doesn't make it fair.  I'm sorry you have all this on your plate. 
I'm praying Mary. Give Liberty kisses for me if you go in to see her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Mary i'm so sorry that Libby isn't eating and what she ate she couldn't keep down. I'm praying hard for Libby, please give her kisses from me when you see her. I'm sorry to hear about your mom having to go through another surgery, Thank God that they got all the cancer out. I will be keeping you all in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug: If Libby can manage to keep the syringed food down, but still doesn't want to eat, please ask the vet about an appetite stimulant it has been a miracle for Molly.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so sorry u r going thru this  i will be praying for both libby n ur mom , hoping they both get better really soon .


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I was just checkin on poor Libby and your Mom. I do hope Libby can keep some food down....and I am praying for your Mom.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Mary ... I am just reading about Libby and your mother, too. I am so sorry you have so much to worry about. Moving, itself ... can be stressful. But, to have two loved ones who are not well can be the most stressful and worriesome. My heart goes out to you. Bless your heart. I wish I could give you hugs in person.

I will keep Libby and your mother in my prayers. And, I will check in to see how Libby is doing at the vets. 

Hugs and love for you and precious Libby.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Mary:grouphug: I'm sorry you have so to deal with, right now. I hope your mom is doing well since her surgery, and I hope you can get Libby to eat. I had a Malt on IV fluids for a week at the vet's with no food, and he did fine.(liver issues). My vet gave him meds for nausea and this helped his appetite. I am praying sweet Mary.:grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks again for all the warm thoughts and prayers. Liberty is still in the hospital, her kidney values are returning to normal but she is still vomiting and not eating. The vet believes there could be other problems. She took xrays yesterday but did not see anything. They are sending them to someone who is an expert on reading xrays. They have had her on meds for the vomiting but not helping. I took her some ground turkey last night but she turned her head to it. On a positive note I thought she looked a little better. Please continue to pray for her. On another note I have been reading the post but have a limited amount of time due to the move and internet use. You ladies seemed to have a good time this weekend, I see the birthdays for both humans and fluffs. Happy Birthday all.. Also I see we have a bunch of little white cupids. Happy Valentines day to all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mary, just keep the course for now and we will pray for good results! I know you must be weary----I have moved so many times, many of them internationally and know where you need prayer. It sounds like your vet is on top of things so let's hope for the best for now!
Wishing you God's peace in the midst of the storm.
lovingly, sandi


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, thank you for being with little Libby, I know your right beside her, Lord, if it be your will I ask for a healing to come over little Libby's body. I thank you Lord for being with Mary and her husband, give them your rest and peace in their hearts. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, thank you for being with little Libby, I know your right beside her, Lord, if it be your will I ask for a healing to come over little Libby's body. I thank you Lord for being with Mary and her husband, give them your rest and peace in their hearts. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


 
Amen rayer:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Sorry Mary just reading this I pray that Liberty takes a turn for the better. My thoughts are with you and Liberty...Kisses Lynda & Maxie


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Mary I am so sorry you are going through all this. Praying that your mum heals quickly and that Liberty starts eating and gets better soon.
Take care 
Hugs


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry Mary. I know what a worry this is. My thoughts are with your little one. 

Love you,

Deb and Gang


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I just received Libby's X-ray results. They said they saw nothing
That would cause the vomiting and no appetite. They did note that
She had very small stones in her bladder that would need to
Be monitored. They vet recommended to have an ultrasound done.
Thank God a specialist just arrived on island several weeks ago. He
Agreed to see Libby this evening. He was kind enough to drive to her
Vice disturbing her. As soon as I know anything I will update
Everyone.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continuing for Liberty, your Mom and You!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Mary....just seeing this. OMG. I can't believe all of this. Sending massive amounts of prayers and strength your way for sweet Libby and your Mom. Stay strong my friend. You have so much to worry about with the move and now all of this. Gosh I'm so sorry. Prayers and good thoughts being sent your way. xoxo


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for all of u , hope ur mom and liberty are doing better .


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Mary please let us know what the Specialist found. You are in my thoughts


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow...just read through this entire thread. Talk about an emotional ride. Mary you poor thing. I'm so so sorry that all of this is happening. Just one of these things is stressful enough but to have everything happen that has happened all at once is just too much! Sending many many prayers and hugs to you my friend. Any update on sweet Liberty? And how is your mother?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Liberty had her ultra sound and they found nothing that would cause her not to want to eat.:blink: Since they have her kidney levels back to normal and she did not vomit for 24 hours they released her last night. I am so glad she is back with me. We are staying with friend at this time so I'm trying my best to make her life as normal as possible. When my friend came home last night Libby barked and greated her at the door. My friend is a Postal Women and carries little dog biscuits in her pocket. Well Libby smelled them and wanted one, so we broke one into small pieces and she ate it.:chili: She hasn't had anything since last night but hopefully soon she will get her appetite back. She has to go back for a check up on Saturday, will be sure to continue to update on her progress.

As for my mom, she is being released from the hospital tomorrow. They want to wait a couple weeks to do her heart surgery since the incesion from the previous surgery is taken longer to heal. She is in good spirits which makes me feel better. 


Thanks to my SM family for all the thoughts and prayers. Please continue to pray that Libby gets her appetite back soon. Love you guys:wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

mary-anderson said:


> I just returned from the vet...I have to say I'm devastated..Liberty has been hospitalized for chronic kidney failure...She will be staying in the hospital for the next 3-4 days until her levels are somewhat normal and is eating. I just pray her levels change. I can't loose her right now. Please keep her in your prayers.


 I am just reading this and I thought as soon as i started reading this it was what dex has  so sorry - the chills are tremors and when their numbers are really high they get those with this disease as dex did this too. 

Join k9kidney on yahoogroups.com they will help alot. I will continue to read though. Dex is doing much better now and I will help as much as I can as have learned alot about this. 

again so sorry I missed this


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweetie - sorry I haven't been checking in much myself. At least things are sounding better all around. I wish there was something I could do. Why does everything happen at one time? I can imagine that just having Libby home is such a relief. I'm sending prayers for her, you and your mom and also praying for some smooth sailing for you from now on. :smootch:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

mary-anderson said:


> Liberty had her ultra sound and they found nothing that would cause her not to want to eat.:blink: Since they have her kidney levels back to normal and she did not vomit for 24 hours they released her last night. I am so glad she is back with me. We are staying with friend at this time so I'm trying my best to make her life as normal as possible. When my friend came home last night Libby barked and greated her at the door. My friend is a Postal Women and carries little dog biscuits in her pocket. Well Libby smelled them and wanted one, so we broke one into small pieces and she ate it.:chili: She hasn't had anything since last night but hopefully soon she will get her appetite back. She has to go back for a check up on Saturday, will be sure to continue to update on her progress.
> 
> As for my mom, she is being released from the hospital tomorrow. They want to wait a couple weeks to do her heart surgery since the incesion from the previous surgery is taken longer to heal. She is in good spirits which makes me feel better.
> 
> ...


glad she is stabilized 

what is the bun, creatinine, albumin, phos, and calcium? 

What was specific gravity on urinalysis? Was there any protein in the urine?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

mary-anderson said:


> I just received Libby's X-ray results. They said they saw nothing
> That would cause the vomiting and no appetite. They did note that
> She had very small stones in her bladder that would need to
> Be monitored. They vet recommended to have an ultrasound done.
> ...


the stones could cause the kidney values to be off. Are they having you change diet to get stones dissolved?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

The lack of appetite is many times due to a high phospherous level so curious what her phos was and above numbers 

When dex would not eat the one thing he never refused was costco kirkland 98% fat free turkey deli slices. It is high in sodium though but if not eating anything then try this or try to get some low sodium from a deli. 

on k9kidney they have lists of food they used to try to get them to eat. 

on the turkey dex would not eat the ground turkey at the hospital because it was light and dark I think so you may want to try the ground white turkey breast from whole foods and see if she will eat that. 

she might eat more for you at home. Also try the canned organic sweet potato from whole foods too as dex loves that. 

Low phosphorus is key if having kidney issues.

also did they do a urine culture to make sure no kidney infection? Was she on antibiotics in hospital? 

Dex only vomitted once when in hospital and they had him on cerenia so was she on cerenia? 

The things with him they ruled out were lepto, Tick disease, kidney or bladder infection with a urine culture, stones with ultrasound. These are all things that would cause kidney values to go up. My guess is with her is the stones could have been causing her issue and would make sure they did urine culture and urinalysis and all was ok on that. 

Just trying to think of everything to make sure no relapse occurs. Also what were numbers when she first went in compared to now?

my concern would be her not wanting to eat still and hoping that will get better being at home. Has she been a picky eater prior to this? Was she drinking alot of water and peeing alot prior? Was her pee clear on wee wee pads if you use those?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a rollercoaster you've been on, I'm sorry I didn't reply earlier. I just read thru all of the posts now and relieved to see that Libby is home with you, that's amazing, and she's starting to eat. I'm glad you mother is better too. Thank goodness things have turned around so well.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

dwerten said:


> glad she is stabilized
> 
> what is the bun, creatinine, albumin, phos, and calcium?
> 
> What was specific gravity on urinalysis? Was there any protein in the urine?


Thank your for your concern, I had wrote down the info but since we've moved out of our house I can't find it. I'm going by memory. Bun was 80 had it down to 40 a day prior to being released. Creatinine was 3.8 , phos was normal they adviced. Not sure about the urinalysis.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

dwerten said:


> The lack of appetite is many times due to a high phospherous level so curious what her phos was and above numbers
> 
> When dex would not eat the one thing he never refused was costco kirkland 98% fat free turkey deli slices. It is high in sodium though but if not eating anything then try this or try to get some low sodium from a deli.
> 
> ...


she was becoming a picky eater 2 weeks prior. yes she was and still is drinking a lot of water and peeing alot. Her pee was clear.


Thank you for all your info and will definetly check out that website. Right now they recommended the science diet kd.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

mary-anderson said:


> Thank your for your concern, I had wrote down the info but since we've moved out of our house I can't find it. I'm going by memory. Bun was 80 had it down to 40 a day prior to being released. Creatinine was 3.8 , phos was normal they adviced. Not sure about the urinalysis.


ok let me know when you get that as bun is really tied to diet and fluids and creatinine is the most important one and if over .3-1.4 then that is indicative of kidney disease but with the stone issue I would want to know if there was a bladder infection. 

On k9kidney they always advise a urine culture be done and they did that with dex as kidney infections can cause elevated numbers and if on ultrasound kidneys were not abnormal you want to make sure as dex had a small kidney 

check what wbc was as 10 or higher can be related to infection per k9kidney - they are a very sharp group and I have learned a ton from them plus reading everything on this as well. 

are the numbers in normal range now for bun and creatinine? normal bun is 7-25 and creatinine is .30-1.4 depending on the lab but they are close to those figures 

specific gravity on urinalysis will tell you if she is concentrating her urine which is also important. Also if protein in urine as there is such a thing as PLN - protein losing nephropothy which usually they will have a low albumin on blood work with this as well but not necessarily. 

I keep going back to stones though as stones can be from an infection so my gut is this is the real cause of those numbers going up so how are they saying to resolve this and why I really think urine culture and urinalysis should be done if they were not done and you should definitely ask about that


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

mary-anderson said:


> she was becoming a picky eater 2 weeks prior. yes she was and still is drinking a lot of water and peeing alot. Her pee was clear.
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your info and will definetly check out that website. Right now they recommended the science diet kd.


most dogs will not eat K/D so do not be surprised if she will not eat it. Get purina N/F instead if you can as most dogs will eat that as well but if she has any pancreas issues I would not feed any kidney diet as they are high in fat. If you can home cook that will be best. What were her amylase and lipase numbers? 

the site to go to is www.dogaware.com and you can read the kidney section as that is where they refer everyone on k9kidney first. The k9kidney group is a group to join and they will email you and you can ask questions on the group. Here is the invite. Just hit join and you should be on group. You have to fill out the questionaire though and do a signature line with info - age, breed, diagnosis and your name and state you live in. I know you are going through alot so you may want to do later but wanted you to have info  

K9KIDNEYS : for owners of dogs with Kidney Disease

drinking alot and peeing alot and clear urine is kidney related as dex did that too  Dex started not wanting to eat much a few days before he was really sick so that is a sign of kidney disease too and the tremors is as well. If black stool and blood in it that is sign of ulcer. 

I am still hopeful hers is just related to an infection and stones as that is the easiest fix with antibiotics but unless you have urinalysis and culture done you will not know for sure so hopefull they did do this 

You can get urine strips at whole foods or WWW.CALVETSUPPLY.COM to test her urine as it will tell you specific gravity and it will tell you if protein in urine too. They are similar I believe to what vets use.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

They did a urine culture and they said all was good. I'm going to call my vets office to see if they will email me all the test results so I can answer your questions better. Give your little Dexter a hug for me


----------



## Jenny's_Kirby (Jan 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for Liberty! You are in my thoughts. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Mary, I am glad to hear so far they don't see anything. I hope and pray that this nightmare goes away as quickly as it came. I'm so glad she is getting to see a specialist...praying every day!



mary-anderson said:


> I just received Libby's X-ray results. They said they saw nothing
> That would cause the vomiting and no appetite. They did note that
> She had very small stones in her bladder that would need to
> Be monitored. They vet recommended to have an ultrasound done.
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

mary-anderson said:


> They did a urine culture and they said all was good. I'm going to call my vets office to see if they will email me all the test results so I can answer your questions better. Give your little Dexter a hug for me


ok that sounds great so can give you a better idea. That is great the urine culture was ok and no infection so you can rule out kidney infection and bladder infection. The stones are still bothering me though  

awe will definitely give the little guy hugs 

Do you use distilled water? Kidney group recommends distilled water but we are still using spring bottled for dex for now.

any chance of lepto or ticks there? Dex is mostly inside so no way but they still had to make sure.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Mary I'm so happy to read that Libby is home with you. I will continue to pray for her. Love you Libby.
Also I'm pleased that your mother is home. Another surgery for her to look forward to poor woman but at least she is home now.
Hang in there Mary. With so many praying it's got to make a difference.rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Libby is home? I didn't read that, how did I miss it? 

So glad your mom is home too Mary!:cheer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh sorry for only seeing and checking in today ...I am glad to read that Liberty is home though (hugs)


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! Yep Liberty is home still not eating but the old broad still has spunk in her. 

Called my mom this morning she is back home too. She'll have her heart surgery most likely in March. She says she wants to stay around to irritate her kids.:HistericalSmiley: I'm ok with that.:wub:

Today we sign papers to record the house :chili: tomorrow is health certificate day and beauty salon for all. Don't think I'll take Liberty, most likely it would be to much so I'll just give a a good bath this weekend. Satuday she goes back to the hospital for a check up, hopefully I get get to eat something by then. I just can't wait until the plan touches down in California on Tuesday. Then I think I'll be able to exhale!:w00t: God has been testing me this last couple of weeks I think I'm finally getting through it all.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw Mary....wish I could hug you in person but know you and Liberty are in my heart and in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no...poor Liberty, poor you! I am thinking of you...geez you've got a lot going on!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tuesday will be here all too soon Mary. Just keep doing the next thing on the list!
Praying for you! Sending hugs.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mary...you must be in Cali by now...hope all is well...take care my friend. I hope things go very smoothy from now on! They better, right?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Not yet Dianne. Fly out in the morning.. Hopefully all will go smoothly. Liberty went for a back for her follow up appointment Saturday, her kidney values are almost back up normal. She also started eating again, not as much but eating. So glad this is coming to an end, can't wait to finally get settle in Arizona.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Enjoy your trip! and I am relieved to read that Libby is eating again


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

TG Liberty is fine now...whew what a scare. I can't wait till you get to AZ too. Moving is so tiring...take care of yourself and give Liberty a kiss for Rocky and I. :smootch:



mary-anderson said:


> Not yet Dianne. Fly out in the morning.. Hopefully all will go smoothly. Liberty went for a back for her follow up appointment Saturday, her kidney values are almost back up normal. She also started eating again, not as much but eating. So glad this is coming to an end, can't wait to finally get settle in Arizona.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mary I haven't been on here much the last week or so, but I have been praying for Libby and you. Tomorrow's the BIG day:chili: I'm so happy for all of you. Soon Mary you will be back to the norm
It's been CRAZY here, I'll share with you after you get settled. I love you and am so excited about meeting you


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> Not yet Dianne. Fly out in the morning.. Hopefully all will go smoothly. Liberty went for a back for her follow up appointment Saturday, her kidney values are almost back up normal. She also started eating again, not as much but eating. So glad this is coming to an end, can't wait to finally get settle in Arizona.


So glad to hear this!! Just in time too. Oh good luck with the move and praying for a very easy, no stress flight and move. Kiss sweet Liberty for me and the rest of your furry crew. :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

How exciting that Liberty's values are almost back to norml and that she is eating a bit!!:aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: It will make the move an even easier transition. Good luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - I've lost track of your timing but I see you're coming back to the mainland tomorrow. :chili::chili: So glad that Liberty is doing so much better. You will need a month in a spa after her problems and the move. :HistericalSmiley: I'm sending prayers and best wishes for your flight and future. Wish I wasn't so far away. Safe travels. :smootch:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

mary-anderson said:


> Not yet Dianne. Fly out in the morning.. Hopefully all will go smoothly. Liberty went for a back for her follow up appointment Saturday, her kidney values are almost back up normal. She also started eating again, not as much but eating. So glad this is coming to an end, can't wait to finally get settle in Arizona.


great news about Liberty hope you are getting settled in AZ


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so glad liberty is doing better !


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, no, so sorry to hear about your girl, Liberty. I'm glad her kidney values are looking better! I just hope she gains her appetite back and starts eating soon, though. Good luck with your move, and please keep us posted! :grouphug:


----------

